# Duyuru > Yahudi lobisi Mehdi, Mesih ve Deccal gelecek propagandası ile Hz. Muhammed'in >  En Güçlü Yahudi Lobileri İki Ülke

## ceydaaa

68718.jpgGürcistan ile Rusya, Güney Osetya için kapıştı. Kim haklı sorusunun yanıtı için biraz tarih ve genel kültür bilgisi aktaralım. 

*GÜRCÜLER'İN ASIL İSMİ KARTVELEBİ :* Gürcistan adından dolayı bize yakın gelir. Genellikle diğer Türki cumhuriyetler gibi sanılır. Ama hiç ilgisi yoktur. Elbette Türk nüfusta vardır ama çok azdır ve Gürcüler ayrı bir millettir. Ülkenin nüfusunun büyük kısmını (yüzde 83.8) Gürcüler oluşturur. 

Gürcüler kendilerini Kartvelebi, ülkelerini Sakartvelo, dillerini Kartuli olarak adlandırır. Efsaneye göre Kartvellerin atası, Kitabı Mukaddesteki Yafetin torunlarından Kartlostur. 

ÜLKEDEKİ TÜRK NÜFUS: Gürcistan'ın 5 milyonu bulan nüfusu içinde Gürcülerden sonraki en büyük etnik grup Azerilerdir. Etnik dağılım; Azeriler (% 6,5), Ermeniler (% 5,7), Ruslar (% 1,5), Abhazlar ve Osetler şeklindedir. 

*EN GÜÇLÜ YAHUDİ LOBİSİ:* Gürcistan'ın dini kimliğinde dikkat çeken bir nokta var. Gürcistanda 337 yılında Hıristiyanlık resmi din olarak ilan edildi. Gürcistan nüfusunun büyük çoğunluğu Ortodoks Hıristiyandır (% 81,9). Yüzde 9.9'u ise müslümandır. Asıl çarpıcı olan ise bu ülkedeki Yahudilerdir. Yeryüzündeki en güçlü Yahudi lobisinin bu ülkede bulunduğu bilinmektedir. 

RUSYA'NIN İLHAKI : Yüzyıllar boyunca İran, Moğollar, Rusya ve Osmanlı Devletinin çekişmesine sahne olan Gürcistan, 1801den itibaren Rusya tarafından ilhak edildi. 1918-1921 arasında Demokratik Gürcistan Cumhuriyeti adı altında bağımsız bir devlet kuruldu. 1921de ülkeye Kızıl Ordu girdi ve Gürcistan Sovyet cumhuriyetlerinden biri oldu. 1991 yılında yeniden bağımsızlığını kazandı. 

*GÜNEY OSETYA BAŞA BELA:* Rusya ile Gürcistan'ı karşı karşıya getiren Güney Osetya Kafkaslar'ın en sorunlu bölgelerinden biri. Bölgede, Rusya'nın desteğindeki bağımsızlık yanlısı yönetim ile Gürcistan hükümetinin atadığı yönetim olmak üzere iki yönetim bulunmakta. Ayrılıkçı yönetimin merkezi Tshinvali, Gürcistan'ın atadığı hükümetin merkezi ise Kurta'dır. 

*MÜSLÜMAN ACARLARIN BAŞINA GELENLER:* Gürcistan daha öncede özerk bölge olan Acaristan'da Aslan Abaşidze yönetimini devirip bu bölgenin özerliğini kısıtladı. Ardından yapılan ilk işte Acaristan'ın bayrağına haç ilave etmek oldu. 

*ACARİSTAN:* Yeri gelmişken Acaristan'a dair biraz daha bilgi aktaralım. Zira bugün yaşanan Osetya krizinin bir benzeri burada yaşandı. Senaryonun sonunu görmek açısından Acaristan örneği kıymetli. 

Acaristan, Gürcistan'ın güneybatı kesiminde yer alıyor. Yönetim merkezi Batum... Artvin'deki Sarp Sınır Kapısı Batum'a açılır. Acarlar ile Türkiye tarihi, dini ve kültürel yakınlığa sahiptir. Bunun dışında da 1921 Kars Antlaşması'nın 6. maddesine dayandırılarak, özerkliği Türkiye'nin garantörlüğü altındadır denilmekteydi. 

2004 yılında Gürcistan'ın bu bölgeye yaptığı müdahale sırasında Abaşidze, Kars Antlaşması'na atıfla garantör ülke olarak Türkiye'den de yardım istemişti. 

Yönetimi devrilen Abaşidze, Mayıs 2004te ülkeyi terk edip Rusyaya gitmek zorunda kaldı. Abaşidzenin devrilmesinden sonra, merkezi yönetim bölgenin özerkliğine müdahale ederek, özerk yönetimin birtakım yetkilerini kıstı, yönetimin belirlenmesinde değişikliğe gidildi.

*NÜFUS YAPISI:* Acara Özerk Cumhuriyetinin nüfusun büyük bölümünü Acaralılar olarak adlandırılan Müslüman Gürcüler oluşturur. Bölgenin yukarı kesimlerinde, Türkiye sınırları yakınında Gürcücenin yanı sıra Türkçe konuşan birkaç köy vardır.

----------

